# William Grant Still - Danzas de Panama



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

I feel like more attention, at least historically should be paid attention to Still...

The first African American conductor of a major symphony, first to have his own symphony performed by a major symphony, and first to have an opera performed by a major company.

I'm currently playing his "Danzas de Panama" in a chamber orchestra, and it has become one of my favorite chamber orchestra pieces.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2012)

We are doing a two hour program including all of genres of Wm. Grant Still starting and ending with gospel while working through Harlem Renaissance (and his role in The New Negro Movement), his folkloric Danzas de Panama, two tenor arias, some blues and ending with an ensemble of Hard Trials.

I particularly wanted to ensure that a good friend would be at this concert. She is a noted Meso-American Ethnomusicologist who serves on our Academic Fellows Board and I thought Danzas de Panama would intrigue her enough to have her travel the 40 miles each way. I promised her she'd love both Danzas and Still once introduced. She laughed and sent me back a note I think you'll enjoy reading. I'll find it and post it for you.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2012)

*Note from Elisabeth Waldo re: Danzas de Panama*

Dear Tish:

I was so surprised and pleased to receive info. on your July 15th Chamber Music Show featuring the works of Wm. Grant Still. Just the fact you are doing this concert touches my heart very much. After Stokowski's Youth Orchs., and my first solo performances in Panama, I returned to L.A. [_Here she neglects to mention she 'had to' return to LA to keep her commitment to play 1st Violin with the LA Phil for a Season _]
Continuing with my own String Quartet, I started to work on rural music from Panama that I had learned. At that time, I had not developed my own skills of composition. I turned all of my musical ideas and texts to Dr. Still. The result was a fabulous classic string quartet "Danzas de Panama". This work is now performed extensively throughout the world. I am happy to have established a 50-50 Royalty Agreement with him and the Publishers. This Waldo-Still work is now a major part of my classical Publications. I have a full notebook of info. and P.R.

Note: She will now introduce this work at Sunday's concert. It will be performed by the Afro-American Chamber Music Society. You can see our program on the following link. http://www.lasenora.org/calendar1.aspx?id=92&d=07152012 Enjoy!! Tish


----------

